# Disparition de 100go suite erreur Bootcamp



## Arth0 (23 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
j'ai deja consulté pas mal de sujets qui semblaient correspondre, mais rien a faire... je m'en remet donc a vous...

Suite à une erreur d'instalation de bootcamp dans le partitionnement du disque, j'ai perdu 100go d'espace disque! il n'apparaisse nul part!
j'ai essayé de réparer le disque en demarant avec CMD+R mais erreur egalement!

voici un screen de "diskutil list"


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Salut *Arth0
*
Les blocs correspondant à la suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP* sont situés sur le disque en-dessous de la partition *disk0s2* (qui est la partition de résidence du *Conteneur APFS*). Tu ne les vois nulle part parce qu'ils ont le statut de « *free space* » (= espace libre hors partitions).

Pour les récupérer à la partition *disk0s2* et au *Conteneur apfs* --> passe la commande (en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeConteneur disk1 0b
```


poste l'affichage retourné par la commande > et s'il n'y a pas de message d'erreur final > reposte le tableau mis à jour retourné par une nouvelle commande :
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


Mais pour bien poster en copier-coller (sans prendre de capture - beaucoup moins lisible) --> voici le procédé :


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Arth0 (23 Février 2018)

Merci pour ton aide mais un message d'erreur apparait:

Last login: Fri Feb 23 12:29:58 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil ap resizeConteneur disk1 0b
diskutil: did not recognize APFS verb "resizeConteneur"; type "diskutil apfs" for a list


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Ha ! ha ! pardon : j'ai francisé *Container* en Conteneur dans ma commande... Voici la commande rectifiée :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


----------



## Arth0 (23 Février 2018)

Super! ca à marché parfaitement! un grand merci a toi!



macomaniac a dit:


> Ha ! ha ! pardon : j'ai francisé *Container* en Conteneur dans ma commande... Voici la commande rectifiée :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
> ```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Super.


----------

